# Ladette to Lady



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Is anyone else loving this show?  I am so gutted that it's ending this week.  Really miffed that Simone went last week too.

Anybody else


Lou x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

love it!  have watched every one lol

Cant believe the bouncer girl left and instead of giving her another go they brought back louise from last term who i think is awful!  I was also upset to see simone leave and what is with  gobby as we know her here lol  how can she be a lady!!

 xx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL!  I also love the 'I like green and I like you' quote - LMAO at that one!!!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

I think one of the blondes will win, although I'm not sure that Louise deserves it.  

Also, what is it about that Liz B?  She comes out with soem scathing comments - none of the girls seem to like her!

Lou x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

That liz women has some cheek! ive not seen her with out her flashing her (.)(.)   !!!

Yes i loved the green comment and the i like u 3 one pmsl    

But what about them batchlers hey, them brothers are buggers arent they!   

xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Those Saxby boys - God, they are hysterical!! How anyone can fall for their 'charms' is beyond me!!

Best name of the series has to be 'Baron Charlie Lush'!  Only the toffs can get away with names like that, or the 'yuppies' as Holly calls them!!!!!

LMAO!!!!

Lou x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Gutted that the final isn't on tonight - it's been put back til next week cos there's footie on!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OH NO!    

thanks lou for letting me know..guess its a dvd then tonight! xx


----------

